# candling eggs



## travisc (Feb 12, 2013)

I was just wanting to know when you candle eggs if you don't see any veins but there is still a black spot in the eggs does this mean the eggs are good or bad?


----------



## diamondbp (Feb 13, 2013)

How many days into incubation are you?

What species


----------



## travisc (Feb 13, 2013)

they are a little over three weeks now. one week ago I saw a black spot at the top of three eggs and the next day all four eggs had this same black spot at the top the the egg. I also have 4 other eggs that were layed about two weeks before the 4 eggs the the black spots in them and I cant really see anything in them.


----------



## skottip (Feb 13, 2013)

Leave them alone! lol There is nothing you can do now. Patience grasshopper.


----------



## murdocjunior (Feb 18, 2013)

skottip said:


> Leave them alone! lol There is nothing you can do now. Patience grasshopper.



Patience grasshopper? Ive heard lots of people say that what is it from? LOL


----------



## travisc (Feb 18, 2013)

patience grasshopper is from the karate kid or something like that I think


----------



## DesertGrandma (Feb 18, 2013)

I think it was from the old Kung Fu TV show with David Carradine. You may be too young to have seen that.


----------



## skottip (Feb 18, 2013)

lol
I believe it's from the Karate Kid.
Wax on, wax off.


----------



## murdocjunior (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes thats right! Thanks


----------



## Shannon and Jason (Feb 19, 2013)

DesertGrandma said:


> I think it was from the old Kung Fu TV show with David Carradine. You may be too young to have seen that.



Yes it is........ I remember that show very well, my dad use to watch it every week when it came on (and i use to cringe lol)


----------



## bigred (Feb 19, 2013)

skottip said:


> lol
> I believe it's from the Karate Kid.
> Wax on, wax off.



I think it was from Kung Fu


----------



## Nay (Feb 19, 2013)

Sorry guys. Joy was correct. It was a neat different show I enjoyed!. (Yup I'm old too)
Grasshopper was the pet name from the grandfather who taught the old traditions of the ninja type karate stuff.
(Too bad I'm so old I can't remember everything.!)


----------



## travisc (Feb 20, 2013)

I new it was some type of karate movie


----------



## DesertGrandma (Feb 20, 2013)

Nay said:


> Sorry guys. Joy was correct. It was a neat different show I enjoyed!. (Yup I'm old too)
> Grasshopper was the pet name from the grandfather who taught the old traditions of the ninja type karate stuff.
> (Too bad I'm so old I can't remember everything.!)


----------

